# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Shortness of Breath, Hematocrit Issue?

## junk2222yard

So 2 weeks ago, I started noticing a couple times a day -- often at the gym or when biking, I felt short of breath. As of today, it is much worse. I feel like every 30 minutes or so I have to take a deep breath to "catch up", as if I can't get enough air. Even if I am just watching TV. I AM NOT PANICKING, and this is not an anxiety issue. I have been on TRT for a bit over 3 months.

I have googled it, and saw that shortness of breath is not uncommon for people following TRT, and it likely means my red blood count is too high. 

So, is this the simple solution: I donate blood and then I feel ok again? How pressing is this? Should I do it tomorrow, or do I have time? Or should I get my CBC first and confirm?

Do I have to tell the people at the blood clinic that I am on HRT? (Or will that mean they won't draw?)

----------


## MD2B

Hey junk, allow me to answer your questions here:

Yes, testosterone replacement therapy can most definitely cause high hemoglobin, red blood cells, and hematocrit.
Yes, an increase in hemoglobin, red blood cells, and hematocrit leads to shortness of breath.
Yes, the simple solution is to donate whole blood.
Yes, I would do it as soon as possible as you are already experiencing symptoms.
Yes, this is pressing so just get in there and donate asap and put this behind you.
No, do not bother testing before you donate as mentioned above you are already experiencing symptoms and it is important you take care of your health first and foremost, if for some reason this wasn't caused by the above mentioned it is still good to give blood, and lastly they will test your blood pre-donation anyway to make sure you are within acceptable donating ranges so save yourself the time and money. I would follow up with a CBC lab afterward and then begin to monitor this as many of us do.
Yes, if you are on HRT you can still donate. If you inject any illegal substances you cannot donate, however you have a prescription for a legitimate condition.

Go get it done!

----------


## sparverius

How is it that high hematocrit leads to shortness of breath? Don't some pro cross country skiers and runners take illegal drugs to increase their performance by increasing their hematocrit?

----------


## MD2B

> How is it that high hematocrit leads to shortness of breath? Don't some pro cross country skiers and runners take illegal drugs to increase their performance by increasing their hematocrit?


Testosterone supplementation can cause secondary polycythemia. Polycythemia is a condition characterized by a number of symptoms including shortness of breath. Polycythemia is the increase in red blood cell mass specifically in which the blood volume concentration becomes excessively high in red blood cells. Hematocrit level is used to measure the proportion of blood volume in which the red blood cells are occupying. Hemoglobin is also used to detect polycythemia as it will also cause in increase in Hb. Mild cases can be treated via phlebotomy.

So how it works is in some men: 

exogenous testosterone -> polycythemia: measured via hematocrit and produces symptoms including shortness of breath.

I am not familiar with cross country so I can't comment on that. Hope that helps.

----------


## junk2222yard

> ...Yes, the simple solution is to donate whole blood.
> Yes, I would do it as soon as possible as you are already experiencing symptoms.
> Yes, this is pressing so just get in there and donate asap and put this behind you.


Thanks for the reply.

I will go tomorrow and donate whole blood. Is this single donation usually sufficient? Can I donate more than one pint, and if so, is that advisable?

I am a bit concerned I will be denied if I tell them I am on TRT, even though as you say, it is legit.

----------


## HRTstudent

Probably has a lot to do with higher blood pressure...

All I know is that I "felt" like my insides were less healthy when my hematocrit got so high. That's why I donated blood. I was monitoring my CBC regularly but then it kind of snuck up and I didnt get around to donating for a little bit and my blood was thicker than it ever was by far. 

I too always heard about how blood dopers and cyclists want high hemoglobin... and Im sure it's good for competitive endurance athletes to help shuttle in oxygen and get rid of waste products. But lets be honest, there is a big difference between someone biking the Tour de France, and someone who doesn't remember where the damn bicycle tire pump is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HRTstudent

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will go tomorrow and donate whole blood. Is this single donation usually sufficient? Can I donate more than one pint, and if so, is that advisable?
> 
> I am a bit concerned I will be denied if I tell them I am on TRT, even though as you say, it is legit.


If youre on medical prescribed TRT then it is of no concern. If your hematocrit is too high they might turn you down though (same with too low).

They will tell you what your hematocrit is before you donate too.

----------


## Bigfoot66

I'm glad you said this bc I am having te same problem and couldn't figure out why bc I'm in good shape. I haven't given in a year or so. I'll pursue this tomorrow. 


> So 2 weeks ago, I started noticing a couple times a day -- often at the gym or when biking, I felt short of breath. As of today, it is much worse. I feel like every 30 minutes or so I have to take a deep breath to "catch up", as if I can't get enough air. Even if I am just watching TV. I AM NOT PANICKING, and this is not an anxiety issue. I have been on TRT for a bit over 3 months.
> 
> I have googled it, and saw that shortness of breath is not uncommon for people following TRT, and it likely means my red blood count is too high. 
> 
> So, is this the simple solution: I donate blood and then I feel ok again? How pressing is this? Should I do it tomorrow, or do I have time? Or should I get my CBC first and confirm?
> 
> Do I have to tell the people at the blood clinic that I am on HRT? (Or will that mean they won't draw?)

----------


## Sworder

They are probably going to call it "measuring your iron" this figure will be your hemoglobin, multiply by 3 to find your hematocrit.

----------


## HEVEW8

I'm suffering from the same thing. A couple of suggestions that have helped me is to watch my salt intake, and keeping well hydrated, I picked up some pedolyte and drink 1/2 cup after my coffee along with lots of water through the day and some pedolyte before bed..also eating a grapefruit has helped out believe it or not... I have yet to donate blood but I'm feeling much better.....Other symptoms I had were itchy skin after a shower, high BP, and ringing in my ears, flush face, shortness of breath, not to mention a high hematocrit reading on my blood work. Also I lowered my dose to 40mg test cyp twice weekly.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Bonaparte

> They are probably going to call it "measuring your iron" this figure will be your hemoglobin, *multiply by 3 to find your hematocrit.*


Where did you come up with this?

----------


## Sworder

Here is the formula they use to calculate the hemoglobin/hematocrit relationship:

Hct= (0.0485 x ctHb (mmol/L) + 0.0083 x 100

----------


## bass

i was rejected by red cross because i was on TRT! some don't care but others will reject you. they do not ask if you are on TRT, but they do ask if you have used a needle and if you used any medication/aas not prescribed by a doctor!

----------


## junk2222yard

Went to the blood donor clinic at 10am sharp. They were just opening up, but I was 4th in line. After taking my info they said due to computer problems they couldn't take any blood that morning, and sent us all home.

What an effin joke. I had to get a babysitter for the morning, and that was a waste of time and energy. Furthermore, now it has to wait until tomorrow, so I have to worry about having a stroke due to thick blood for another day!

----------


## GFA

Depending on how high your levels are, it could take several donations to bring it down to normal but there are several factors you have to take into consideration. How much test you are taking and how your body responds. 

56 day donations may not be enough. I had to donate 4 weeks straight with a blood doc just to get it back to normal while stopping TRT. 

Every other month donations on TRT, my RBCs kept creeping up. It appears I have to donate every 56 days and then see my blood doc who takes another pint on the off months.

----------


## HRTstudent

> Depending on how high your levels are, it could take several donations to bring it down to normal but there are several factors you have to take into consideration. How much test you are taking and how your body responds. 
> 
> 56 day donations may not be enough. I had to donate 4 weeks straight with a blood doc just to get it back to normal while stopping TRT. 
> 
> Every other month donations on TRT, my RBCs kept creeping up. It appears I have to donate every 56 days and then see my blood doc who takes another pint on the off months.


Have you been monitoring your iron and ferritin levels? I would think you might see a significant drop in that... wouldnt want it too low!

----------


## HRTstudent

> i was rejected by red cross because i was on TRT! some don't care but others will reject you. they do not ask if you are on TRT, but they do ask if you have used a needle and if you used any medication/aas not prescribed by a doctor!


That's really weird! I've never read anything that said medical T prescribed by a doctor would disqualify you.

Did you say yes to using "steroids " not prescribed? That would probably prevent you from donating. 

Even still, if that were the case I would ask my doctor about what I could do such as therapeutic phlebotomies. I've never had to do that, but I would absolutely pursue means to keep my hematocrit under 50.

----------


## bigboy67

My HCT has gotten as high as 60.... I gave blood and it went down to 35 when it was checked a few weeks later. I also tend to feel "lighter", and find it easier to take deep breathes, though admittedly this could just be placebo. I try to keep my HCT around 50, keeps my blood from becoming sludge, while getting whatever benefit a fat kid can get from the "blood doping" aspect of it, ha

----------


## junk2222yard

Gave blood today. I almost got refused due to low body temp! I was 35.8 celsius, and 35.7 or lower means no donation. I think my low body temp is related to my crappy thyroid, but my thyroid panels (which I have posted here) seem ok.

My blood pressure was 147/90, and though she said a tad high, was not high enough to disqualify.

My Hemoglobin was also "on the high side", but they seemed to like that, and said it was still within the acceptable range.

They never mentioned Hematocrit.

Anyhoo, I am one pint less in the blood dempartment, and I feel fine. Hopefully I won't feel short of breath -- so far, so good -- but if I do I, guess something else is to blame? My wife says I am wheezier, and snore a bit more, but I have't noticed. I do have ashtma, but it has always been mild and I don't take medicine to control it.

----------


## SEOINAGE

Looking forward to donating on friday, but I'm sick right now, i have to make sure I don't have any symptoms or I can't donate.

I feel awesome after donating, although I have only done it once, the difference from before to after was amazing, of course I don't feel bad right now like I did before, but rather stay on top of it, and if in two months I'm feeling great I might hold off a little longer than 2 months.

----------


## HEVEW8

I just got denied donating blood, my iron count was 18.6, and the cut off is 18.3

----------


## GetItHot

Im donating on monday. I cant wait. I've been feeling like shit for a month. Hard to breath, stiff neck, and dizzy.

----------


## Sworder

> I just got denied donating blood, my iron count was 18.6, and the cut off is 18.3


Go see a doctor ASAP for a therapeutic phlebotomy. Your hematocrit is too high!

----------


## Bastardo

> I just got denied donating blood, my iron count was 18.6, and the cut off is 18.3


See if there is a United Blood Services near you. I donated Saturday and I was at 18.3. The guy doing the interview said it was the highest he'd seen that drive, but I'm pretty sure he said the cutoff was 19.

----------


## sparverius

> exogenous testosterone -> polycythemia: measured via hematocrit and produces symptoms including shortness of breath.


I was hoping for an explanation of the mechanism since it seems counter intuitive to me. A short search didn't turn up anything.

----------


## Sworder

> I was hoping for an explanation of the mechanism since it seems counter intuitive to me. A short search didn't turn up anything.


Read this and find definitions for all the words you don't understand.

http://bloodjournal.hematologylibrar...5/665.full.pdf

----------


## bass

> Gave blood today. I almost got refused due to low body temp! I was 35.8 celsius, and 35.7 or lower means no donation. I think my low body temp is related to my crappy thyroid, but my thyroid panels (which I have posted here) seem ok.
> 
> My blood pressure was 147/90, and though she said a tad high, was not high enough to disqualify.
> 
> My Hemoglobin was also "on the high side", but they seemed to like that, and said it was still within the acceptable range.
> 
> They never mentioned Hematocrit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am one pint less in the blood dempartment, and I feel fine. Hopefully I won't feel short of breath -- so far, so good -- but if I do I, guess something else is to blame? My wife says I am wheezier, and snore a bit more, but I have't noticed. I do have ashtma, but it has always been mild and I don't take medicine to control it.


good, now make sure you go every two months.

----------


## bass

> I just got denied donating blood, my iron count was 18.6, and the cut off is 18.3


go to lifestream, they seem to not care about high hemoglobin as much. i was denied by two blood drives, red cross and San Diego blood bank.

----------


## renekade

> Gave blood today. I almost got refused due to low body temp! I was 35.8 celsius, and 35.7 or lower means no donation. I think my low body temp is related to my crappy thyroid, but my thyroid panels (which I have posted here) seem ok.
> 
> My blood pressure was 147/90, and though she said a tad high, was not high enough to disqualify.
> 
> My Hemoglobin was also "on the high side", but they seemed to like that, and said it was still within the acceptable range.
> 
> They never mentioned Hematocrit.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am one pint less in the blood dempartment, and I feel fine. Hopefully I won't feel short of breath -- so far, so good -- but if I do I, guess something else is to blame? My wife says I am wheezier, and snore a bit more, but I have't noticed. I do have ashtma, but it has always been mild and I don't take medicine to control it.



I know this thread is ancient but I was wondering if by giving blood gave you the relief for the mentioned symptoms?

----------


## Sh0tsf1red

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will go tomorrow and donate whole blood. Is this single donation usually sufficient? Can I donate more than one pint, and if so, is that advisable?
> 
> I am a bit concerned I will be denied if I tell them I am on TRT, even though as you say, it is legit.


So don't tell them guy

----------


## bethdoth

I have a prescription for Therapeutic phlebotomies every 10 weeks and my hemoglobin has to be over 16 when I go in or they can't do it. I went in this morning BP was 131/87 and Hemoglogin was higher than my normal 16.2 or so ... it was 17.1 this morning. I don't like the 10 week restriction because I feel I need to give more often right now to get it back around the 16 mark.

----------


## marcus300

> I have a prescription for Therapeutic phlebotomies every 10 weeks and my hemoglobin has to be over 16 when I go in or they can't do it. I went in this morning BP was 131/87 and Hemoglogin was higher than my normal 16.2 or so ... it was 17.1 this morning. I don't like the 10 week restriction because I feel I need to give more often right now to get it back around the 16 mark.


Take some out yourself at the 5th week mark

----------


## bethdoth

> Take some out yourself at the 5th week mark


Don't know if I could do that! I can do my own subq or IM injections but self bleeding is another thing. I'm sure I would have a vasovagal never response and pass out! I do have a daughter that is an ER nurse, i'm sure she could do it for me.

----------


## bethdoth

I went to give blood about 12 weeks ago and my hemocrit was only 15.2 so they wouldn't let me give (prescription says it has to be over 16). Went this morning and after an 8 week tren cycle that ended July 1st and my continued HRT it was 17 on the nose. So i was able to give a pint.

----------


## Youthful55guy

> So 2 weeks ago, I started noticing a couple times a day -- often at the gym or when biking, I felt short of breath. As of today, it is much worse. I feel like every 30 minutes or so I have to take a deep breath to "catch up", as if I can't get enough air. Even if I am just watching TV. I AM NOT PANICKING, and this is not an anxiety issue. I have been on TRT for a bit over 3 months.
> 
> I have googled it, and saw that shortness of breath is not uncommon for people following TRT, and it likely means my red blood count is too high. 
> 
> So, is this the simple solution: I donate blood and then I feel ok again? How pressing is this? Should I do it tomorrow, or do I have time? Or should I get my CBC first and confirm?
> 
> Do I have to tell the people at the blood clinic that I am on HRT? (Or will that mean they won't draw?)


*NOTE: I did not notice that this is a very old and long thread after I posted. I'm sure this is resolved by now, so disregard my reply.*

I don't see any blood labs posted. That would be a good place to start to comment on whether or not it is related to hemoglobin/hematocrit. But, yeah, in extreme cases it can be an issue.

----------


## Mr.BB

This is an old thread but guys please, if somebody is having shortness of breath he needs to go to an ER right away, or at very least go see a doctor.

Most of the times its a life threatening situation.

----------


## Amuuzen

Sorry to contribute to this old thread, but what all do the donation centers test your blood for before donating? Iron obviously, anything else?

From what I've researched, do not say your on TRT. I do believe there are several other meds that if you happen to be taking, they won't let you donate, maybe just have a brain fart during that part of the interview, and say you don't take anything? Or be damned sure you know what you take is acceptable.

----------


## bethdoth

> Sorry to contribute to this old thread, but what all do the donation centers test your blood for before donating? Iron obviously, anything else?
> 
> From what I've researched, do not say your on TRT. I do believe there are several other meds that if you happen to be taking, they won't let you donate, maybe just have a brain fart during that part of the interview, and say you don't take anything? Or be damned sure you know what you take is acceptable.


The only thing they check is your blood pressure, temperature, and hemoglobin where I go. If it is your first time giving blood there is a big long questionnaire you have to fill out.

----------


## jasondd1

I give blood every 8 weeks and I'm always around 18. Been over 20 many times. 22 is my record. I also trail run 6-8 miles twice a week and mountain bike 14 miles big technical climbs and descents twice a week.

----------

